# Offering Stud Service?



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

What is everyone's opinion of offering Stud service? Just got a buck and with only 4 does I'd like to offer stud to him but I'm worried about disease. Is it worth it?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I do not offer stud services. Too risky in my opinion.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you worry about disease, then it isn't worth it.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Nope
I don't do it and not just because of disease
Why would you want to do it ?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nope here as well. For a few reasons. #1 diseases, everyone says oh only offer to tested herds but it's other things then cl, and CAE that worry me. Pneumonia, chlamydia, and the list goes on. 
#2 I don't trust anyone with my animals to care for them like I do and I don't want to be responsible for other people's animals. If they croak on my watch I have no doubt they will come up with a million reasons why it's my fault. 
#3 they are my bucks, I paid good money for them. If they want their genetics then they can buy a kid from me which is more money then a stud fee
And 3 I just don't want to deal with the headache. What happens if the doe doesn't settle? Do I keep offering to let them come back? Oh and I guess 4 I'm going to collect on my boys so they can just buy the goods that way lol


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

I'd worry about chlamydia, both with renting out a buck and with using a rented buck. At the same time, it seems excessive to keep my own buck just for 2-4 does, and if I had my own I'd like him to earn his keep by studding out. It's a quandary. If I had tons of money, I'd keep my own buck and keep him home.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I stud my buck Duke out! I evaluate every doe before my buck can breed them I had worried about the diseases but you never really know if your own does have Chlamidia unless you test for it which I don't. I love my buck Duke so I allow him yo have some ladies when I'm not using him. You can't always worry about what will happen all you can do is prepare to where you don't come up to a certain situation. I don't breed him to anyone unless they are CAE or CL negative and I give him medication for Chlamidia prevention. I've only bred him to one doe so far and she had triplets two girls an one boy! I always keep in touch with whoever breeds their do to Duke to see if she has kidded. What I do is it's $10 a week per doe but that doesn't count a stud service memo which means if the doe doesn't take she doesn't get a free rebreed. In they pay $65 plus $10 a week per doe that includes a service memo and depending on how many does they get at least one free rebreed!  I hope this helps


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Jessica84 said:


> #3 they are my bucks, I paid good money for them. If they want their genetics then they can buy a kid from me which is more money then a stud fee


Exactly.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

If I did it would only be driveway breeding. I don't have the pen space or time for other peoples animals.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

You can always try you may not even find anyone who want to use a stud


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

You need to ask yourself why you want to do this and how bad you need $50
I don't need $50


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

There's a lot of people who are interested in him. I would be charging far more than $50. I think for now its more of a hassle than its worth. And a risk to the herd


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Offering outside breeding is a personal choice. I'm very thankful that there is someone who will board my girls for a month and breed them since I have nowhere to keep a male. But I have made a choice and that farm has made a choice to not worry as much about diseases. Definitely a decision that is very personal and you have to do what is best for your farm.


----------

